# manual trans Pedal Lock anti-theft ?



## 99819 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi,

All the brands of pedal lock(s) i've found are for Auto transmissions only. I did find one called Auto Jack which appeared to have a version for manual transmission, but I can't find a place to actually BUY it online, anywhere.

Ideas?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

you're better off using some other kind of anti theft device... no need to have another hunk of metal in your car...

you can get fuel cut switch, ignition cut switch, even battery cut switches... adding a pedal jack is pretty pointless... at least IMHO


----------



## 99819 (Jan 29, 2010)

Have you had any experience with "The Club"? I heard it's not too hard to get around them, but removing the steering wheel itself, not sure how many people would find it "worth it" to make that much noise/commotion though. Hm. How much does one of those switch configs normally cost?


----------

